# Can you give liquid butter milk to a malt



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Hi,

I remember something about giving buttermilk to help with tear staining. I wanted to try to make some homemade butter so I have some fresh buttermilk from making the butter. Took me an hour to make it. It does have 1 teaspoon of sea salt in 1 quart of whipping cream to make the butter so butter milk does have some salt taste to it, incase someone knows if that would hurt a Malt.

I'm guessing that you give them it to drink but don't know how much as didn't think you meant to but it on the hair and leave for a while and then wash off.

Linda and Toby  :blink:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've never given buttermilk but I do know some here use buttermilk flakes. I would guess the flakes may be better and less messy! LOL


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I bought powdered buttermilk, it did help some. I did get Tylan from my vet yesterday for Mercedes stains. I only used about 1/4 teasoon of powdered buttermilk(it is sticky) even the powdered. I wonder if the liquid might be very rich??? and give him a upset stomach.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Hmm, I'm not sure about giving liquid buttermilk.

Most (if not all) who have given buttermilk on SM buy the powdered buttermilk. It comes in a little tub (I buy mine at Walmart, it has the full grocery section) in the baking section, and it needs to be refrigerated once opened. I tried giving it for a few days, they both loved the taste, but it was difficult to feed because it's powder, so I stopped. I'm not sure if it would have done anything anyway. Both of my two grew out of their tear stains.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

LJSquishy said:


> Hmm, I'm not sure about giving liquid buttermilk.
> 
> Most (if not all) who have given buttermilk on SM buy the powdered buttermilk. It comes in a little tub (I buy mine at Walmart, it has the full grocery section) in the baking section, and it needs to be refrigerated once opened. I tried giving it for a few days, they both loved the taste, but it was difficult to feed because it's powder, so I stopped. I'm not sure if it would have done anything anyway. Both of my two grew out of their tear stains.


I know some members have mixed the butter milk powder with yogurt
to feed to their Malts. That could help them eat it without the powder making a mess.
That is so great the London & Preston outgrew their tearstains.
Tucker was staining like crazy, but I can see it growing out!


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

Well thanks for the info I will look at Walmart or our grocery store when ever I decide I have to get out to get some more stuff. It's cold outside and I really don't like the cold but think it's suppose to warm up some later this week so will bungle up then and go up town to see if my town has it. But next time I want to try making homemade butter I won't add the salt until the butter is made and I pour off the buttermilk as I tasted it today and it was very salty tasting. One quart made 2 cups buttermilk and I have about 1 pound butter. It was neat watching the white whipping cream turn from white to a light yellow color. 

Linda and Toby :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I have no idea but I'd be interested to know if it works or not. That's interesting too about making your own butter, how'd you like it ?


----------

